# Leupold vs. Nikon binoculars



## tmarsh83 (Feb 4, 2008)

*Try Hawke*

http://www.hawkeoptics.com/us/binoculars/frontier_pc_openhinge/index.php

A litle under the price of those you listed. For a little more, look at the Frontier ED binos, with the extra low dispersion glass.

Get you closer to $400...but even the OH are a fantastic value.


----------



## lenoxp (Feb 11, 2011)

just ordered a pair of Zen-Ray binoculars. It should be here tomorrow. From all the reviews I have read, they seem to be a fantastic glass. cannot wait to try them out

http://www.zen-ray.com


----------



## Hiawatha22 (Jan 12, 2011)

I bought a pair of cascades last year the 10 x 42. I hate the things. I don't use binos much but what I bought them for is slipping in behind elk in the morning while they are in the crop feeding. I go in during darkness (3-4am) take a few steps and glass for blobs in the field, take a few steps and glass for blobs. I do this so I don't spook anything up and walk right ontop of em. Anyways august temps and the 1/2 mile-mile stalk in gets me warmed up a bit and these buggers fog like a scene. Every morning I took out my girlfriend rifle elk hunting I was cursing the things, she was getting sick of it already. Sitting in a tree or glassing once you are set up they are great but for my stalking they suck. I need to get something that doesn't fog.


----------



## Jellymon (Jun 19, 2010)

All binos will fog on the outside, no matter the price.


----------



## bman940 (Nov 30, 2010)

Joe, A pair you may not have looked at yet are Nikon's Brand New ProStaff 7 Bino's. I just saw a pair last week and I was very impressed. Excelelnt clarity and light transmission. I think you will be hard pressed to find a pair of sub-$200 Bino's like these. Sadly they won't hit the open market for a few months but when the do I think they will fly off the shelves. 
Go to Nikonhunting.com, check 'em out.
Bart


----------



## TauntoHawk (Aug 25, 2010)

I like my luepolds I feel like when I was shopping they out performed Nikon and just felt better in my hands. 

That said I since then have really liked vortex optics and scottguard makes an impressively built pair of optics with ED glass for a great price.


----------



## sdebrot (Jan 23, 2010)

Love my Nikon's but don't feel you can go wrong with the Leupolds either.


----------



## Joe*Friday (Dec 26, 2009)

Thanks everyone...I will check into those brands that were mentioned. I'm not in a huge hurry yet to buy them, just kinda doing some research before buying. I have a Nikon range finder and have been real happy with it. I thought I read somewhere that the newer Nikons were having troubles with their diaptors?? (not sure of spelling) going out on them. Anyway...thanks again guys, I will check back to see if anyone has anymore comments.


----------



## Hawgfan (Sep 9, 2009)

I've got Cascades in 8x42 and my wife carries the ATB 8x42's...both great binos but I have to say the Leupolds are a little clearer. I've tested them side by side right at dark and I could make out objects a little better with the Cascades. I wouldn't hesitate to carry the ATB's though.


----------



## Bean Outdoors (Jul 24, 2009)

i have teh cascades in 8x42 they have a slightly longer eye relief which is great for eye glass wearers...i sell both...pm for pricing on either


----------



## Muy Grande (Aug 11, 2005)

Another in that similar price range is the Leupold Mojaves. I've had Monarchs as well, but to me, the Mojave is a better optic.


----------



## standsitter (Feb 29, 2008)

You really need to give the Vortex line a serious look.


----------



## Liv4Rut (Mar 24, 2006)

I have the Leupold Olympics which I paid 330 for. I believe they a step up from cascades. I compared the olympic, cascade and atb right at dusk and the olympics looked best to me. I also liked them better with glasses. All 3 are good binos. One thing I would like to mention is I let them ride around my truck and scratched them up really bad on the front lenses. I contacted Leupold, told them what I had done and asked if I could pay to have them fixed. I sent them in and by the end of the week I had a brand new pair. I couldn't believe it. You can't beat that!!


----------



## gwh#2 (Jul 7, 2009)

I like my Cascade 10x42's and I mostly hunt whitetail's


----------



## BUSHfire (Jan 6, 2010)

i am not much for bashing but nikon customer service sucks, had a $450 pair of their bino's show double vision 4 weeks after i bought them, was going out west in 2 weeks and they said mail them in (on me) pay $75 to fix them and PAY to ship them back!!!!! so $100+ for me, what kind of a warrenty is that????? i never had to but my dad had a problem with his one leupold scope and they paid shipping to them and they sent him a brand new scope 5 days later one step-up from his other one, vx-3 and his was vx-2... i didnt get a scope cover with one leupold scope i bought, it was opened, but i called them and they sent me 2, 8 days later... cant beat their customer service i dont care what anyone says, i will never buy another nikon product in my life.. hope this helps.. i wish someone would have told this to me... 
thanks


----------



## bman940 (Nov 30, 2010)

Bush, I know there is probably nothing I can say that will change your mind, but I can tell you we have worked very hard to make our Customer Service Dept. much easier for the consumer. While in the 16+ years I have used Nikon products I have never had any issues but I do understand it happens. I do not ever recall our CS dept wanting $75 to repair a set of Bino's , it is certainly not what our warranty indicates. Again, A shame this happened but things have changed and I can tell you it has made a difference for our customers. YOu can go to Nikonhunting.com, click on warranties and see that our bino's have a $10 NO FAULT Warranty. 
Bart
Nikon Pro Staff


----------



## Joe*Friday (Dec 26, 2009)

I looked at both websites Nikon and Leupold to check out their warranties. The Nikon warranty was easy to find and explained easily, I couldn't find one for the Leupold Cascade binos. It only talked about the green ring and gold ring. I will check out the Vortex binos as one of my buddies mentioned that as well. Thanks again all!!!!


----------



## TauntoHawk (Aug 25, 2010)

Opticsplenet has some great prices on vortex


----------



## drkangel11683 (Jun 5, 2008)

I have a pair of the Leupold Cascades 10x42's. I just felt they were a little better than the Nikons.

Here is the warranty on the Cascades http://www.leupold.com/lightbox/features/limited-lifetime-warranty
I found it on the Leupold Cascades page.

Good luck!


----------



## nelliott (Feb 22, 2008)

Muy Grande said:


> Another in that similar price range is the Leupold Mojaves. I've had Monarchs as well, but to me, the Mojave is a better optic.


I picked up the same ones this year in 10x42. Never had a problem with them and the glass in the is top notch for the money. Still looking for that guy that will trade me them for a set of swarovskis though:darkbeer:


----------



## bman940 (Nov 30, 2010)

Check out as many Bino's as you can, look at the specs to make sure whatever you are looking at meets your minimum requirements and then do your best to assess clarity, ease of focus and light transmission. This is all hard to do in a store but at least if you buy then you'll feel that you made an informed decision. 
If you can wait a bit, Nikon is coming out with the ProStaff 7 Bino., should be a sub $200 pair. I have looked thru them twice and was thourghly impressed both times. 
Again, if you're not in a hurry, it might be worth the wait to check this pair out. 
go to Nikonhunting.com,click binos to read about them.


----------



## Gates (Feb 24, 2007)

I'm with Bush. I would buy anything BUT an Nikon. Customer service sucks. I can't tell you how much of my business they have lost over one bad dealing with me. As a matter of fact, I'm up for new binos. Leupold. I've got a TMR Tactical thats over two years old. I broke the lighted reticle switch. It wont be a problem, but it would of been if it was a NIKON. If your even semi hard on stuff, don't buy Nikon.


----------



## White Wizzard (Sep 1, 2009)

I was a huge nikon fan(still like their scopes), but then I bought a pair of ZenRays. I got mine for about half what the nikons were going to cost and I honestly think the Zens are clearer and gather more light than the Nikons. I only bought the ZRS too. I cant' imagine what the ED2s are like.


----------



## rhino_rv (Oct 18, 2005)

My brother has the Monarchs and I have the Leupold Cascades. We both have the 10 x 42 and to be honest, IMO, they are both very clear. You would be hard pressed to find that one is more clear than the other. We have both had ours for multiple years now and both have never had any problems!


----------



## Milhouse (Jan 18, 2003)

In the price range you are looking at, I would definitely check out the Vortex Binos. They have a warrenty that is second to NONE. I sold a pair to a friend of mine that is not very careful with his gear (to say the least). Anyway, after he got done throwing them around for about a year, the focus went kinda out of whack. He sent them in with a warrenty form he printed off their site, and in about ten days had a brand new bino. You cannot beat that kind of service with a stick.


----------



## bjr86 (Sep 3, 2009)

for another 75 bucks you can get yourself a NICE used pair of Vortex Razors from the AT classifieds that would certainly impress you


----------



## NodakQ2 (Apr 4, 2003)

Ditto...In that price range, I'd go with Vortex or Zen Ray.


----------



## pabuckslayer08 (Nov 19, 2008)

In the price range for sure the Nikons, they may not be quite as durable but the glass is much better imo. The Monarchs are very nice and super bright and clear.


----------



## bman940 (Nov 30, 2010)

Pa, if you like those, the new Nikon ProStaff scope is rated at up to 98% light transmission, I haven't seen specs on the New ProStaff 7 Bino but I have looked through it and I was impressed. 
Especially for less then $200 retail.


----------



## tpcollins (Aug 3, 2007)

You seem to be set on 10x and with your budget limit, I think you're going to wind up disappointed. All the 10x will do is magnify the imperfectons in the glass, possibly give you headaches from viewing all day, and be harder to hold steadier. 8x will do everything you want in your price range.

I've looked thru both the Cascades and the Monarchs - didn't like them, wouldn't have used them even if they were free. I went thru about 6 different mid-sized binocs last summer, including the famous Zen Ray 7x26 EDII, sent them all back and kept a Leupold 8x32 Gold Ring non-HD (and I was comparing them to my Zeiss and Leica binocs). They are the ones I take to Michigan football games, really clear and bright. There is one available on E*** right now and it' as good as you can get for your price range. But whatever you decide to get, come back and tell us how it worked out for you . . .


----------



## Pigsticker26 (Jan 23, 2011)

I did a ton of shopping last year for Binocs and to me they all looked the same till the light starts to fade. From what I've seen, you get what you pay for. I looked at both Nikon and Leupold and in your price range, I'd choose Leupold.

My $0.02

Good Luck in whatever you do


----------



## nsbc07 (Apr 5, 2009)

for that price range, you can get ZEN ED 8x42 for $295 with their current 20% off special.

http://www.zen-ray.com/shop/binoculars/zened/zened-8x43.html


----------



## LittleCrow (Oct 13, 2008)

I was in your shoes a few years back. I wanted 8X42s for Whitetails and and upcoming Elk hunt.

The only difference at the time for me was pull up eye cups on the Leoupold vs twist up eye cups on the Nikons. I liked the twist up cups on the Nikons better.

Flip a coin and you'll be fine.


----------



## Joe*Friday (Dec 26, 2009)

Thanks all for the comments. I am looking at going with the 10x over the 8x so I can use it for antelope hunting as well as whitetail. Just don't have the cash to buy two! I figured the 10x is a happy medium between the 8x and 12x. Any thoughts on that?


----------



## Milhouse (Jan 18, 2003)

I think in your price range, you might be better served with 8x binos. If you are using binos to field judge antelope, 8 or 10x won't make much of a difference. You pretty much need a spotting scope for that.


----------



## Kelpy (Oct 27, 2008)

Muy Grande said:


> Another in that similar price range is the Leupold Mojaves. I've had Monarchs as well, but to me, the Mojave is a better optic.


X2 Love my mojave binocs. They are just better than the others that I tried and still in the same price range. They spank the cascades by a good margin!

Kelpy


----------



## White Wizzard (Sep 1, 2009)

Joe*Friday said:


> Thanks all for the comments. I am looking at going with the 10x over the 8x so I can use it for antelope hunting as well as whitetail. Just don't have the cash to buy two! I figured the 10x is a happy medium between the 8x and 12x. Any thoughts on that?


I did a lot of research on what power to get. There was a lot of evidence that pointed toward the 8x42. That's what I got and I couldn't be more happy.


----------



## bman940 (Nov 30, 2010)

Better is so subjective. There are tests that have been done on glass for light transmission and such but all you ever hear is I like this and honestly,that's ok.
Find a pair that make you and your wallet happy. I have been telling a bunch of folks about our Brand new 2011 Nikon ProStaff 7 Bino's due out a little later this year. 
They are an excellent bino. with many big tie features for less then $200. Take a look for yourself.


----------



## TauntoHawk (Aug 25, 2010)

clarity makes a bigger difference than zoom power.. Im hoping to get a pair of 6x32 vortex for turkey and thick woods archery and upgrade my 8x42 luepold acadias for some ED glass. 

I only hunt in the east now but I do plan on midwest and west trips in the future and I know how important optics can be. 

make your purchase based on best glass and warrenty you can aford. its tough to compare binos in a bright store at 30yds, see if a sales associate will take a few outside and let you look at distance or dusk. Thats when you'll be able to tell the difference.


----------



## TauntoHawk (Aug 25, 2010)

a buddy picked up a pair of these at the outdoors show for $250 and we were very impressed with them, they had better clarity and ease of focus than the any of the other 8x36 that we looked at. thats what size he wanted because he has nikon 10x42 and they are a bit too much for turkey 

great price for a set of ED glass


http://www.opticsplanet.net/vanguard-8x36-binoculars-spirit-ed-8360.html


----------



## broadfieldpoint (Oct 12, 2006)

Dont drive yourself crazy with questions like: 8x42...or 10x 42....etc, etc. Been there done that....ended up going with Zen-ray....havent looked back. ED2....10 x 42


----------



## hunt1up (Sep 4, 2009)

Kelpy said:


> X2 Love my mojave binocs. They are just better than the others that I tried and still in the same price range. They spank the cascades by a good margin!
> 
> Kelpy


X3. I have the Mojaves in 10x42. They worked well out West on multiple trips.


----------



## woodDB (Feb 15, 2010)

Check out ZenRays... I brought home both the Nikon Monarchs and the Zenray ZRS's last August. I spent a couple days comparing both in variety of low light conditions. Side by side, they were very comparable (almost too close to tell a difference) however, I felt the Zen's had a slight advantage in brightness during low light conditions and as well as overall image clarity/color. I also felt the fit/finish on the Zen's were better. I asked friends who knew very little about optics to take a look during low light and their response was similar with the Zen's slightly outperforming the Nikons and winning in the fit/finish category. I had budgeted $300 so price wasn't the main issue but I ended up keeping the Zen's which were about $60 less then monarchs.


----------



## Joe*Friday (Dec 26, 2009)

Again thanks for all of the comments. I have been looking up some of these when I have time. I do like the simple lifetime warranty of the Vortex Binoculars. It seems like a bunch of the comments are recommending the Zenray binoculars. I will check them out. Anyone know anything about their warranty by chance? Is is similar to the Vortex one? Thanks


----------



## MT Olie (Nov 7, 2009)

_IMHO get the 8x42, bigger isn't always better and if your looking for glass for speed goat hunting save some cash for a good spotting scope... I know that's not the answer your looking for, but I think that you will appreciate the versatility in the long run... 

I do a lot of spot stalk hunting and that's what what I use... _


----------



## Joe*Friday (Dec 26, 2009)

MT Olie said:


> _IMHO get the 8x42, bigger isn't always better and if your looking for glass for speed goat hunting save some cash for a good spotting scope... *I know that's not the answer your looking for*, but I think that you will appreciate the versatility in the long run...
> 
> I do a lot of spot stalk hunting and that's what what I use... _


No I appreciate your comment. I am going to go look at 8x42 as there are a bunch of people talking about these having more light transmission. I don't think there will be that much difference in distance when I compare the 8X42 with the 10X42 side by side. Thanks again!


----------



## White Wizzard (Sep 1, 2009)

MT Olie said:


> _IMHO get the 8x42, bigger isn't always better and if your looking for glass for speed goat hunting save some cash for a good spotting scope... I know that's not the answer your looking for, but I think that you will appreciate the versatility in the long run...
> 
> I do a lot of spot stalk hunting and that's what what I use... _


X2

Here's a link to a thread that goes into much detail about why the 8X42 works better. I thought it was interesting and helped me with my final decision.
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=779877&highlight=bino+power


----------



## JLARCHERY (Jul 22, 2009)

I am a huge Nikon fan.


----------



## jsurvant (Jan 6, 2011)

Yeah, I have been told the same thing, however, I do use and enjoy my 10X more than my 8Xs. I tend to use them for everything. The are midsized Windriver, which Leupold bought out.


----------



## bman940 (Nov 30, 2010)

*Nikon ProStaff 7 Series Bino's*

JL, If you like Nikon Bino's, you are gonna love this new entry into the Bino market. 
These sub $200 Bino's are awesome. I'm looking forward ot getting a pair of the 8x42's when they become available.


----------



## Joe*Friday (Dec 26, 2009)

Does anyone know the difference between the Leupold Cascade and the Leupold BX-2 Cascade? And same for Leupold Mojhave vs. the Leupold BX-3 Mojhave? Is the BX series newer and if so any difference or improvements?


----------



## Joe*Friday (Dec 26, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Joe*Friday (Dec 26, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Redball409 (Jan 21, 2010)

I am with you on bino shopping. 
Currently have the 8X42 Monarchs and they are nice but.... I am looking for something a bit better. 
Will budget 600 or so for the purchase. 8X or 10X not sure. 
I bought 8s previously for all reasons others mentioned but thought 10s would be better for me... now I am rethinking clarity vs magnification..


----------



## Joe*Friday (Dec 26, 2009)

All, thanks for all of the replys and comments. I ended up going with the Leupold Cascade 8x42. I thought they were similar to the Nikon ATB Monarchs, however they are on sale right now on Cabelas Web Site for $219 so I couldnt pass it up. To top that I was able to find an online coupon for free shipping. I did like that the dust covers on the Nikons are attached to the binos. I beat I loose the dust covers on the Cascades on my first hunt! In the end, the price was the deciding factor and I couldn't tell a huge difference in clarity between the two. I was not able to make it to Cabelas to check out the Vortex line of binos. Next time I am there I defenitely will check them out. The ZenRay brand look good, I just couldn't find anyone who carrys them so I could look through them. I am old school...Have to check them out before buying online!!! Also the advice on the 8x vs. 10x was also very helpful. I could tell a difference when I looked through both while at a Scheels store looking outside during dusk. Also the 10x were just a little shakey while holding with one hand, but not bad. Thanks Again all and happy hunting!!!!!


----------



## Joe*Friday (Dec 26, 2009)

Again thanks all for your help...Happy Hunting!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## badbow148 (Dec 5, 2006)

Joe*Friday said:


> I am looking at getting a good pair of binos. Nothing too high in price...around $300. I have looked through both the Leupold Cascades and the Nikon Monarch ATB. I want to get one in 10 X 42. I have been told 8 x 42 may be better for whitetail hunting, however I will be doing some antelope hunting this year and only can afford 1 pair, so I will be going with 10 x 42. I can't seem to tell a difference between these two binos. Does anyone have these and how well have they held up for you? Thanks in advance. Also I am open to other brands....just want to keep it comparable in price etc.


Leupold would be my choice.


----------



## Joe*Friday (Dec 26, 2009)

I hope I made the right choice going with 8x42 instead of the 10x42!!!


----------



## obsessedLSS (Dec 21, 2006)

Joe*Friday said:


> I hope I made the right choice going with 8x42 instead of the 10x42!!!


i love my 10x42 Cascades, but that's just me and i figured i would throw that in there to help you ponder the decision you made, just a little more. :chortle: 

good choice though in all seriousness, they are both fine. :thumb:


----------



## Dexipuss (Aug 21, 2009)

Leupold makes the new Redfield products. I haven't had the chance to look through them myself, but I have heard a lot of good things about them.


----------



## gridman (Aug 26, 2007)

Joe*Friday said:


> I am looking at getting a good pair of binos. Nothing too high in price...around $300. I have looked through both the Leupold Cascades and the Nikon Monarch ATB. I want to get one in 10 X 42. I have been told 8 x 42 may be better for whitetail hunting, however I will be doing some antelope hunting this year and only can afford 1 pair, so I will be going with 10 x 42. I can't seem to tell a difference between these two binos. Does anyone have these and how well have they held up for you? Thanks in advance. Also I am open to other brands....just want to keep it comparable in price etc.


i have the nikons dream season atb in 8x42 and they are fantastic for hunting, as for durability, they have come with me everywhere and so far no problems


----------

